# January 2013 TOTM entries



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys i may aswell start asking for them now 

Deadlline is 31st january midnight uk time ;-)

Im sure you have all been given new cameras for xmas so point shoot and enter them by Private messaging me

Anyone who has prize ideas then post below or pm me too 

Remember it has to be a photo taking between 1st january to 31st january and has to be your own tank and photo.

Get them cameras out


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

have non.......


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to try to set up my fish tank as soon as possible. It's gonna be a nano tank.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds good bettaman, le tme guess another betta tank? ;-)

Mkae sure you get it done by then end of the month haha


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

entrieess needed


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

This will make u get those entries in ;-) The prize for January Potm and totm is from the wonderful member Graceful, who has been generous enough to give the winners a voucher for her shop for a free fish of your choice of here website,.which ill post later. When you want to use the voucher let her know.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

cossie said:


> Sounds good bettaman, le tme guess another betta tank? ;-)
> 
> Mkae sure you get it done by then end of the month haha


Nope. It's going to be a nano tank. It will house a pair of german blue rams, some small catfish, and a pair of endlers. It's going to be a CO2 tank. This month, I think I will enter my newly planted 15 gallon.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need more guys


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need lots more people


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am still working on my entry. Hope to be done soon. I am ordering and getting more live plans and have more exterior construction to be done then I will snap a few shots and enter. Can I enter photo of the month and tank of the month with the same photo....??


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I should have an entry by the 19th. Thats when I will have my new light, co2, and a butload of new plants I better win. jk.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

We will see Zeb, I entered this month.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope this pic shows I am using photobucket now. This is my entry for TOTM I have more plants on the way but am putting it in now. The brick work is close to complete, dont mind the stairs in the background I have a stripper on them they are a progress in the works too. I had to put the pic of the tank in give it a try....

http://s1324.beta.photobucket.com/user/kcrunchone/media/IMG_0931_zpsa6e2479a.jpg.html


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

these pictures are soo small on th ephotobucket mobile thing


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

cossie said:


> these pictures are soo small on th ephotobucket mobile thing


I will try with webshots.... to see if it is any better. hopefully I ill do it by 11 tonight


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Let me know how this one is 

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/935b488040120130569d12313f029a84


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/dea411c040120130533f12313f029a84


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

links not working


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

u have 6 but would like more


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I might enter when my nano tank clears up.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got my new light today(which is a huge improvement), I'll send in a pic saturday after planting.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/64a1736040130130b49912313f0242b2


That one should work.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/64a1736040130130b49912313f0242b2


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

how many entries do you have?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks kcrunch and i have 6 so far so i would liek more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Also if anyone has any prizes for this month let me know as we all know sadly graceful has closed down shop and there are no prizes for this month now.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

only 6 so far, would like at least 2 more, even if you think its bad, send it to me


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

same as potm i broke my laptp so need to find all the pm's and emails some of which i deleted.
if ur names not on the list pm me the pic again 

i have
Kcrunch
Superfly
graceful
bullseyejoey
ohyesitsme
hxc-chick
vayurules


----------

